# wheel brush reccomendation



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

as the cold months are upon us now, i am finidng it difficult to keep my alloys clean as my hands are frozen to bits after i have cleaned the first alloy

so have decided to invest in a decent wheel brush but i am a bit confused as to which one to go for

i have done a search and come to a conclusion that the ones with the metal tip are not very good as they can do damage to the alloy, so can anyone reccomend me a wheel brush that wont break the bank:wall:

i need one that is flexible to get in between to clean the inside bit of the alloys (if that makes sense)

pic of the wheels in question -


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

RaceGlaze wheel brush, without a doubt 
http://raceglaze.co.uk/wash&polish.html
:thumb:


----------



## vittel (Sep 12, 2007)

i read much about "ez detail brush" here and bought one too and this one is the best from the ones i tested. the meguiars brush was the one i had before but that was crap.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

there was a post pretty much the same as this afew weeks ago, after many recommendations it came down to a choice of either the RaceGlaze brush or the EZ Detail brush. Agreed the Meg's one is crap, mine went back to Megs after a couple of uses and was swapped for a Tyre Brush. My choice would be the RaceGlaze


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

is the EZ one not very like the megs one?

i thought the megs one was pure crap - lots of splatter and not much cleaning action

anyone post pics of their EZ or raceglaze - not just their promo pics?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

The EZ Detail wheen brush is fantastic, as is the Race Glaze one, paried with Swissvax ones, get everywhere then :thumb:


----------



## E5XTC (Oct 30, 2007)

I Use a willow brown paint brush .......... Only the finest horse hair for my 22's


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very pleased with my long Vikan but a lot of members here highly recommend the Raceglaze & EZ.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Another vote for the raceglaze:thumb:


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Do you use warm/hot water on the wheels? Silly question maybe, just a thought.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

big pimp said:


> is the EZ one not very like the megs one?
> 
> i thought the megs one was pure crap - lots of splatter and not much cleaning action
> 
> anyone post pics of their EZ or raceglaze - not just their promo pics?


My RaceGlaze wheel brush in action.










Darren


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thanks everyone, looks like im going to be buying the raceglaze wheel brush

from that link on first page is that the £6.49 one?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Yup :thumb:
Price: £6.49
Product Code: RG-XLBrush


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

coolio, will place my order through, btw are there any discount codes for raceglaze? (as i have seen a couple of other things which i wold like to buy)


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

As far as i'm aware there are no discounts, or at least there wasn't when i ordered.


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

Has anyone got a decent pic of the raceglaze brush??

.....and did no other trader ever get a Polishing Company equivalent wheel brush???

:thumb:


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

R30 said:


> Do you use warm/hot water on the wheels? Silly question maybe, just a thought.


Raceglaze would be my first choice followed by a Vikan wheel brush.

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

i like the look of that one thanks very much darren


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

bobbyraven said:


> Has anyone got a decent pic of the raceglaze brush??


A lengthy 16" :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

def looks like a good job!


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

Jace said:


> A lengthy 16" :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

looks like its defo up to the job :lol:


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

Whats the inside part like? It looks like the twisted metal material, is there any issues with scratching? Cheers


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

The inside is twisted metal, but the bristles are quite dense at the end so you'd have to mash it pretty hard into a corner to scratch.


----------



## Clemo (Nov 14, 2005)

I used the EZ brush for the first time at the weekend, very impressed! The car hadn't been washed for 6 weeks and it took no time to clean the wheels inside and out.


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> The inside is twisted metal, but the bristles are quite dense at the end so you'd have to mash it pretty hard into a corner to scratch.


What's the uk shipping cost on one of those bad boys mate?
:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Carraige on Race Glaze products is £3 no matter how large the order, though please be aware the brushes are in transit right now and thus any orders for this item will be added to the pile.
Our ISP Kindly reset all our password for ftp so we couldn't get the info that we're out of stock uploaded to our site - may well have changed overnight though. Apologies to all those waiting delivery - I will post an estimated date when I have one.


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

RaceGlazer said:


> Carraige on Race Glaze products is £3 no matter how large the order, though please be aware the brushes are in transit right now and thus any orders for this item will be added to the pile.
> Our ISP Kindly reset all our password for ftp so we couldn't get the info that we're out of stock uploaded to our site - may well have changed overnight though. Apologies to all those waiting delivery - I will post an estimated date when I have one.


Thanks a lot. Can you let us know when they are back in stock!! Cheers :thumb:


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm a bit disappointed with the Raceglaze Extra Long Wheel Brush. The bristles are too short and too stiff for my (very expensive) alloys. It does reach to the back of the wheel but doesn't agitate the wheel cleaner effectively. Hence, I end up doing each wheel twice, using twice as much P21S as I need to. It's also not very flexible so you have to hold it at the right angle to clean the inside of the alloys otherwise you'll miss a bit. I've got very wide 19" alloys so that probably doesn't help.

I actually use three separate brushes for my wheels: the Raceglaze brush for the inside of the wheels, a Mothers wheel brush for the wheel face and a Porsche wheel detail brush for the wheel nuts and crevices.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

evoke said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with the Raceglaze Extra Long Wheel Brush. The bristles are too short and too stiff for my (very expensive) alloys. It does reach to the back of the wheel but doesn't agitate the wheel cleaner effectively. Hence, I end up doing each wheel twice, using twice as much P21S as I need to. It's also not very flexible so you have to hold it at the right angle to clean the inside of the alloys otherwise you'll miss a bit. I've got very wide 19" alloys so that probably doesn't help.
> 
> I actually use three separate brushes for my wheels: the Raceglaze brush for the inside of the wheels, a Mothers wheel brush for the wheel face and a Porsche wheel detail brush for the wheel nuts and crevices.


You should get an EZ brush then. I have just used mine for the first time and well impressed. It can be bent to fit the rear of the spokes etc albeit I'm not sure how this will affect its longevity even though it says its okay on the instructions. On first getting it out the box it looked huge but it fits into suprisingly small areas. Rubber coated wire shaft and bonded tip.

I still think im still going to use a mitt for the front face on my Honda 5 spokes though as a brush is not suited to that.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

EZ wheel brush for getting right inside the wheel and behind all the spokes etc, and the awesome Swissvax brush for the faces and edges of the spokes etc :thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

^^ Same Same


----------



## Daz Gsi (Aug 22, 2007)

So has anybody got any pic's of these EZ brush's and were do you get them from?


----------



## plodwyn (Oct 17, 2007)

Can find them at Motorgeek.co.uk @£15.45 excellent brush


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Motorgeek










Not the best pic of the brush, but works well with deep wheels, nice wide brush for quicker cleaning.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

that'll be inside an A3 Sportline 18" alloy then  works well with the SV brush for the faces and edges of the arms


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> that'll be inside an A3 Sportline 18" alloy then  works well with the SV brush for the faces and edges of the arms


Hows your new sline, for the rest of the wheel, i use


----------



## sharifgh (Oct 21, 2007)

What brush do people use to clean the area where the wheel nuts go? I haven't found anything useful as yet, the normal wheel brush is too big.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Swissvax brush


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I use all of the above. Ive also got the polishing company brushes too.

You changed your name to envy valeting now mate, how come? Why not envy detailing?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^ Will confuse people Paddy! Chose valeting name for company as not many Joe-public know the term detailing. When I paid up DW easier to make user name and website name the same (but yes I agree the vast %age of my work is normally detailing)


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I see. I agree that most dont know what detailing is.


----------

